# Hapkiyusul Class TX, USA



## kadosu (Jan 6, 2005)

A Hapkiyusul instructor with Yong Sul Kwan will be a Visiting Scholar at Texas A&M University during the Spring semester (January - June 2005).  As has been posted on this site, Yong Sul Kwan teaches the aikijujitsu art taught by GM Choi Yong Sul in its unaltered form.  This is a rare opportunity to to learn this art in the United States.  Interested persons can go to www.hapkiyusul.com for more information about the school and art and may contact the instructor at kadosu@hanmail.net.


----------



## howard (Jan 7, 2005)

thanks for this info.  i agree with you, this is a great opportunity for all of us.

do you think the instructor will have any opportunity to travel for any seminars, or will he be too tied up with his studies?


----------



## kadosu (Jan 7, 2005)

at now, he is tied up for his study. 
he opened a small class at TAMU, TX. (every SAT morning) 
he welcome to anybody to join with his class.

please contact him for more information(kadosu@cs.tamu.edu)


----------

